
Ask HN: Which Forex blogs and resources (analysis) would you recommend? - crypto-jeronimo
Not introduction, tutorials or learning materials.
I&#x27;m looking for more hands-on analysis articles.
======
TomCJ25
I guess DailyFX, Investing, Forex Factory, and FXStreet are the top websites.
Don't know any blogs.

